

Hot pepper Xcode tips - johnstricker
http://www.raizlabs.com/dev/2015/03/spicing-up-xcode/

======
andrewcvega
What is the point of the pepper. This is a serious question. Is it to go
quickly through the presentation? to just keep the presenter from being
boring? or something else?

~~~
ZevEisenberg
I loved the idea of Hot Pepper Gaming (the YouTube channel that inspired the
talk), and I think it’s funny, so I wanted to try it myself. I had a ton of
fun doing it.

------
johnstricker
One of our developers here at Raizlabs followed hot pepper gaming's example
while providing tips for using Xcode

~~~
bengali3
Fantastic. Evil. I love how this idea forces the speaker to be brief with the
milk within reach.

